# General > Gardening >  gardening item for sale

## alistair harper

selling for neighbour group of grass cutting tools,
black&decker electric hedge trimmer £25
garden groom electric hedge trimmer with collection tray £35
macallister petrol mower 484hp 45cm cutting width3 yrs old with new coil £60
Macalister electric mower £20
Ryobi petrol multi tool,strimmer&hedge trimmer in one £60
all can be seen working in halkirk thanks

----------


## Rookadook

Is the electric mower still available, please?  Am in need of one!  Thank you.

----------


## alistair harper

yes have sent you a message thanks

----------


## alistair harper

Macalister electric mower  now sold thanks

----------


## alistair harper

only black&decker electric hedge trimmer £25
garden groom electric hedge trimmer with collection tray £35 left now

----------

